# Iphone5 sucks



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

just got me self the iphone5 as i wanted LTE because of being on site and needing better access to files on me PC. Well lets go through my issues after just one day. below in red is Apples reply to each issue.

1.Right out the box the phone had marks all over the rear of it. Not that this is a big deal but its a brand new phone and should look like that. Guess the alloy on the rear is not a better idea than glass!

This is normal:blink:

2.In the store the signal was great. Full bars and 35mb/s downloads and 13mb/s uploads.  stepped outside the store and signal drops to 2 bars and downloads drop to 2mb/s and uploads 500kb/s:blink: go back into the store and get awsome bandwidth and signal again. guess they run some kind of repeater in the store area to make the phones seem faster than they are out in the real world. 

This is also normal:blink:

3.I cant even get signal in my basemeant where my 4S and 4 are getting 4 bars. If i turn of LTE it increases to 3 bars so i can make calls now but i bought the phone because of LTE.

Take phone out of case when i want to make and recieve calls:blink: Or keep LTE turned off :blink:

4.Battery life is no where near what they say. I gave it a full charge yesterday and used it for a few hours just putting apps back onto the phone and sorting my settings. Got about half a day or normal use and not anywhere near the 8-10hours of constant use its meant to get. I guess its gonna be a charge every half a day phone still. 

Its should last longer but not everyone has the same settings so battery could last less time

5.Siri is more dumb than it was on the 4S! now this could be due to my otterbox armor case as i aint tried siri outside of it yet but i doubt its anything to do with my case. 

6.Phone gets silly hot at the bottom rear of the phone. No idea why but that heat is prob whats eating up all the battery life. It cant be good for batterys lifespan putting heat out like that all the time. This is when its just sitting too and out of the case. 

This is also normal:blink:


This phones a joke is all i can say. If i didnt use airplay so much i def would have this phone.


3G 








4G LTE


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

This is coming from the guy who relentlessly and endlessly bashes Apple products...and you went and got one ANYWAY? You like to torture yourself don't you? :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> just got me self the iphone5 as i wanted LTE because of being on site and needing better access to files on me PC. Well lets go through my issues after just one day. below in red is Apples reply to each issue.
> 
> 1.Right out the box the phone had marks all over the rear of it. Not that this is a big deal but its a brand new phone and should look like that. Guess the alloy on the rear is not a better idea than glass!
> 
> ...


Lemme get this straight...YOU bought an iPhone? 

Did you really need to start a thread about how it's crap? We already know that...

And I hate to break it to you but all the newer phones get hot...and most stores in malls now have WiEx repeaters for better cell signal...I install them.

And yes they are correct battery life can vary dramatically...if you have poor signal in your house it's murder on your battery.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have had iphones for a while. Only reason i do is because of airplay. 

I didnt expect it to give me worse performance than the 4S thats for sure.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm getting 46.43 download and 21.83 upload on LTE in my living room. Faster than my wifi here. 

Phone runs fast and smooth. No complaints.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Lemme get this straight...YOU bought an iPhone?
> 
> Did you really need to start a thread about how it's crap? We already know that...
> 
> ...


Well for one im using wi-fi in my house and the battery lasted about 4 hours. Apple say 8-10hours of video viewing. which i was not doing. I was just putting in passwords and setting my apps back up. 

Guess you dont know how hot it gets. I will get my tester out later and see what its getting upto. Get a lot hotter than any other phone i have ever used and it gets to these temps in just a few mins of use. 

Guess im gonna have to get a mobile booster of some kind if i want to use LTE and receive calls around here. We are meant to have very good LTE coverage here.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> I'm getting 46.43 download and 21.83 upload on LTE in my living room. Faster than my wifi here.
> 
> Phone runs fast and smooth. No complaints.


Thats why i got the 5 because i expected to get at least 10mb/s and 20-30mb/s.


----------



## ChimneyHill (Apr 10, 2011)

It could be something with that particular phone. I had to return my droid x2 when I first got it because of similar issues. Never had a issue with the new one.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Weren't you the one railing against how over rated and crappy Apple products are? WTH is wrong with you?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I have had iphones for a while. Only reason i do is because of airplay.
> 
> I didnt expect it to give me worse performance than the 4S thats for sure.


What do you use airplay for? You do realize that android phones can also "airplay" right?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

slowsol said:


> Weren't you the one railing against how over rated and crappy Apple products are? WTH is wrong with you?


Yes and I have never said they were good. I'm an Apple user who ain't sucked in by the hype.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> What do you use airplay for? You do realize that android phones can also "airplay" right?


They can but audio only and no volume control. I stream to my Apple TV, boxee, denon amp, pc, and 2 airport express routers. Even my Bosch radio has AirPlay now. I tried the android units out for AirPlay and they can't do what I need.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> They can but audio only and no volume control. I stream to my Apple TV, boxee, denon amp, pc, and 2 airport express routers. Even my Bosch radio has AirPlay now. I tried the android units out for AirPlay and they can't do what I need.


Volume control to apple products no...but video and pictures yes. Plus there are hosts of other media players that you can stream media to.

Pony up the bucks and put a Sonos system in your house.

Does the Bosch radio have a Wifi access point built into it or does it need to be connected to a network?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Volume control to apple products no...but video and pictures yes. Plus there are hosts of other media players that you can stream media to.
> 
> Pony up the bucks and put a Sonos system in your house.
> 
> Does the Bosch radio have a Wifi access point built into it or does it need to be connected to a network?


Silly to buy a Sonos when all my equipment has AirPlay built in. The sonus does less for silly more money. 

Nope the airplay express is just being used as a airplay receiver. There's no Internet access through the router. I stream Internet stations from my phone to the Bosch radio so battery life and range is increased compared to using Bluetooth.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Silly to buy a Sonos when all my equipment has AirPlay built in. The sonus does less for silly more money.
> 
> Nope the airplay express is just being used as a airplay receiver. There's no Internet access through the router. I stream Internet stations from my phone to the Bosch radio so battery life and range is increased compared to using Bluetooth.


Ohhh gotcha, so you are using an airport express router plugged into a Bosch radio...I thought you meant the radio had airplay built in!

Sorry BC, I know you are a big apple fan but you can't compare airplay to a whole home audio system.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

BC you say you aren't sucked in by the hype, but you bought an Iphone 5 which is "the latest and greatest"....liar!:whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm the last person who's a apple fan. I can't stand their products. But when i already have amps designed for multiple room audio it's pointless to get system that does the same thing for more money. I have 2 amps that do 6 rooms between them. I can control all these six rooms from just my phone with roomie remote. these amps also feed the speakers for my 9.2 suround sound also. But I can also stream video to the TV's and PC which the sonus don't do as we'll. My mate spent big bucks on the sonus system in the UK and he was more impressed with my setup which was less money and does much more. Ok the amps cost $2000+ each but it's a all in one unit for whole house audio. 

I see the sonus like Bose. They are good for people who want the basic features and don't mind paying out the ass for them but a system like mine sounds better, works better, does more and costs less.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CScalf said:


> BC you say you aren't sucked in by the hype, but you bought an Iphone 5 which is "the latest and greatest"....liar!:whistling


I wouldn't say it's the latest and greatest by a long shot. But if you can suggest a better phone with LTE that does AirPlay I will buy it.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

You've called me an apple fan boy but I would never buy another iPhone. I had the first one and never again. I'm pretty happy with my HTC one x.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> You've called me an apple fan boy but I would never buy another iPhone. I had the first one and never again. I'm pretty happy with my HTC one x.


An Apple fanboy is someone who thinks the products are better than they really are. Even if they own them or not. They try and convince everyone they are the best available. I won't buy another iPad again but until I can find another phone that does AirPlay then I'm stuck with iPhone for now.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I see the sonus like Bose. They are good for people who want the basic features and don't mind paying out the ass for them but a system like mine sounds better, works better, does more and costs less.


You are comparing apples and oranges, it would solve all your audio issues...not video, but for video we have many systems that can do a much better job than airplay. Airplay is a one trick pony that isn't easy to operate beyond a single room/single source. Sonos is upnp audio backbone to any automation system with IP control.

Jump off your wallet, get yourself a nice video server setup, sonos, a nice Crestron or RTI system then you are rockin.

Can your wife operate your system with Roomie remote and a multiroom HT receiver? Cause they suck to operate.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> You are comparing apples and oranges, it would solve all your audio issues...not video, but for video we have many systems that can do a much better job than airplay. Airplay is a one trick pony that isn't easy to operate beyond a single room/single source. Sonos is upnp audio backbone to any automation system with IP control.
> 
> Jump off your wallet, get yourself a nice video server setup, sonos, a nice Crestron or RTI system then you are rockin.
> 
> Can your wife operate your system with Roomie remote and a multiroom HT receiver? Cause they suck to operate.


Yep even my mother in law can. The Roomie is extremely easy to use. If you want to watch Tivo you press the one button and it will do all the macros and then she can either use the normal remotes or the Ipad or iphone to control the stations. I doubt it could be any simpler. When she wants the system off she presses one button for system off and it will shut down what ever is on. 

I don't see the point in paying silly money for something that will work no better than what i have. Im sure their are better systems but i already have the 2 amps that can run every room in my house with a click of a button and these same amps are also running the surround sound for my TV's. I only use airplay video to put things on quickly for me kid which again is as easy as just clicking the send to airplay button. 

My wife can even watch any move she likes from the boxee in the rooms as i have all my blu-rays remuxed onto my network PC so they can be sent uncompressed throughout the house. Again this can all be controlled through a phone with ease from any room in the house and they are bought up on the screen as cover art so you can scroll through and pick out your movies.



Im sure its not the most slick way to do it available but for what it cost me it was well worth it and it was simple to install and setup as i already had all the parts ready to work together. all i had to do was install the speakers into the rooms. 


Hey here's the link to the bosch radio mod if you are interested how it works with running wi-fi and data at same time. 
http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/bosch-pb360d-airplay-capability-132226/


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Yep even my mother in law can. The Roomie is extremely easy to use. If you want to watch Tivo you press the one button and it will do all the macros and then she can either use the normal remotes or the Ipad or iphone to control the stations. I doubt it could be any simpler. When she wants the system off she presses one button for system off and it will shut down what ever is on.
> 
> I don't see the point in paying silly money for something that will work no better than what i have. Im sure their are better systems but i already have the 2 amps that can run every room in my house with a click of a button and these same amps are also running the surround sound for my TV's. I only use airplay video to put things on quickly for me kid which again is as easy as just clicking the send to airplay button.
> 
> ...


Did you end up getting the Global Caché IR modules for roomie or are you remote juggling your IR devices? The biggest complaint I've had is clients don't like giving up the traditional hard button remote for channel surfing.

I admit for the amount you have invested in your system it's a pretty decent setup...and your next step would be an automation system and it wouldn't be cheap.

I also have a Boxee and love it, damn shame they discontinued the Boxee Box and replaced it with a crap Boxee TV. Still I only have about an 80-90% success rate ripping Blu-Rays. And they take up so much damn space it really isn't worth it.

Nice mod on the bosch radio, I must admit it's hard to beat for a 100$.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Did you end up getting the Global Caché IR modules for roomie or are you remote juggling your IR devices? The biggest complaint I've had is clients don't like giving up the traditional hard button remote for channel surfing.
> 
> I admit for the amount you have invested in your system it's a pretty decent setup...and your next step would be an automation system and it wouldn't be cheap.
> 
> ...


I ended up laughing the IR module for the the TV off. I just leave it in standby and when it senses theres a signal it turns on then after 10 mins of no signal it shuts back down. Aint perfect but i wont have this TV too much longer.

I keep the remotes inside the pocket on the theater seating downstairs and upstairs i have the denon remote with all the macros incase they want to use the normal remotes. i still like using the normal remotes but the roomie does work well. 

Yeah the blu-ray rips take up a lot of space. most are around 23gb but some like dark knight rises and revenge of the fallen are 37gb for just the movie. You should try dvdfab if you want to put your movies on your PC. Does a lot of stuff and is updated pretty regular. If you try it let me know and i will tell you which settings to use.

I have yet to give the bosch a good try out yet. Gonna try it this week and see how it works.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Well, LTE has 2 bars at my house but smokes my AT&T wifi ( fastest package, but Netflix is on during testing). 

No heat issues on my 5. Just got it on march 8. 

Not saying there are not good androids, but so far this phone is good. Glad I switched from android. It was a long wait, but glad to have done it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I ended up laughing the IR module for the the TV off. I just leave it in standby and when it senses theres a signal it turns on then after 10 mins of no signal it shuts back down. Aint perfect but i wont have this TV too much longer.
> 
> I keep the remotes inside the pocket on the theater seating downstairs and upstairs i have the denon remote with all the macros incase they want to use the normal remotes. i still like using the normal remotes but the roomie does work well.
> 
> ...


Does the TiVo have IP control? (never seen one, can't get them here).

I've ripped a couple DVD and Blu-Ray collections for clients (well paid a guy to rip them) and I just copied the raw ISO image file of the disc with SlySoft to a NAS then used a media player that can mount and play. But still some discs just don't work if you want to preserve the quality, either they don't rip or don't play.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Does the TiVo have IP control? (never seen one, can't get them here).
> 
> I've ripped a couple DVD and Blu-Ray collections for clients (well paid a guy to rip them) and I just copied the raw ISO image file of the disc with SlySoft to a NAS then used a media player that can mount and play. But still some discs just don't work if you want to preserve the quality, either they don't rip or don't play.


Yep the Tivo has IP control. Well my one does anyway but im not sure about the ones older than mine. 

Thats whats nice about dvdfab. put the disck in. select your desired compression. I pick remux which keeps it exactly the same as the original and it takes about 10mins to back up to the hard drive. I only backup the main movie though with no menus. It puts them into a MKV container and the boxee has no issue with these. Out of about 80 i have backed up i only had one that gave me an issue and i think it was because it was a dirty disc. Im out of space currently so aint put anymore on me PC.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

DeanV said:


> Well, LTE has 2 bars at my house but smokes my AT&T wifi ( fastest package, but Netflix is on during testing).
> 
> No heat issues on my 5. Just got it on march 8.
> 
> Not saying there are not good androids, but so far this phone is good. Glad I switched from android. It was a long wait, but glad to have done it.


I was riding about earlier and was about 50ft from the tower down the road from me. Here's what I got. If I drive 1/8th of a mile away from that tower I drop back into the 3G speeds.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Yep the Tivo has IP control. Well my one does anyway but im not sure about the ones older than mine.
> 
> Thats whats nice about dvdfab. put the disck in. select your desired compression. I pick remux which keeps it exactly the same as the original and it takes about 10mins to back up to the hard drive. I only backup the main movie though with no menus. It puts them into a MKV container and the boxee has no issue with these. Out of about 80 i have backed up i only had one that gave me an issue and i think it was because it was a dirty disc. Im out of space currently so aint put anymore on me PC.


That's the problem though...no menuing, you can't select languages, subtitles, audio formats etc. Occasionally you will get a disc that you can't get rid of subtitles or automatically plays in spanish when you didn't manually de-select it from the ripping process. ISO containers don't suffer from those issues...but they take FOREVER to rip...even powering through an MKV in 10 min sounds crazy fast. 

Then the 3D compatibility is a whole other can of worms...the boxee, popcorn hour and wd seem to play sbs 3d but not full hd 3d.

Almost easier to put in a disc. :laughing:


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Here are a few more tests. Luckily my shop is across the street from an LTE tower, my house shadowed by a hill from the same tower.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> That's the problem though...no menuing, you can't select languages, subtitles, audio formats etc. Occasionally you will get a disc that you can't get rid of subtitles or automatically plays in spanish when you didn't manually de-select it from the ripping process. ISO containers don't suffer from those issues...but they take FOREVER to rip...even powering through an MKV in 10 min sounds crazy fast.
> 
> Then the 3D compatibility is a whole other can of worms...the boxee, popcorn hour and wd seem to play sbs 3d but not full hd 3d.
> 
> Almost easier to put in a disc. :laughing:


If you don't compress the movie at all then it will copy as fast as the BD reader can read it. As soon as you up the compression it slows down the read speeds to about 2-4hours. 

Yeah putting the disk in is easy compared to backing them up to PC at times lol. Cost of hard drives alone is big $. Gonna be even more exspensive when these ultra HD discs comes out. At 100gb+ per movie


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I average about 30m down and 10M up in Philly on my Note. Did you really expect any less than a total beat down when the biggest Apple hater posts that he bought an iPhone 5? You just let Apple beat you.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

When I was shopping for an iPhone, the guy in the store talked me out of getting the 5. He said people bring this phone back because everyone has problems with it... So I got 4s and no issues so far. 
He also said this summer a new one gonna be coming out which is much better then 5 and it will be much cheaper.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

I had poor signal, dropped calls with two iPhone5's right out of the box. Wouldnt even pick up an LTE signal. 

The fix is to reset the network settings. Settings->General->Reset-> Reset Network Settings. 

Worked fine after that.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarriorWithWood said:


> I average about 30m down and 10M up in Philly on my Note. Did you really expect any less than a total beat down when the biggest Apple hater posts that he bought an iPhone 5? You just let Apple beat you.


I have alway had iPhones though and one iPad. I'm still the biggest apple hater around. The only thing they have that I need is AirPlay. Everything else about the products sucks big time. 

I'm not one of them people who bash products without owning them. Trust me if AirPlay was not such a big part of my system I wouldn't have this phone. Tell you what is nice though. That armor case made by otter box. Tested it in the bath yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I have the lifeproof case. Very thin for a waterproof tough case.


----------



## NothingButBath (Mar 18, 2013)

Sounds like I'm making the right choice to stick with my 4S till the next iPhone comes out. Cause the next one will surely blow this one away. Lol.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Crazy. I haven't had one problem. Battery life is plenty. LTE is fast. No dropped calls.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Plenty of speed here


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> If you don't compress the movie at all then it will copy as fast as the BD reader can read it. As soon as you up the compression it slows down the read speeds to about 2-4hours.
> 
> Yeah putting the disk in is easy compared to backing them up to PC at times lol. Cost of hard drives alone is big $. Gonna be even more exspensive when these ultra HD discs comes out. At 100gb+ per movie


Even with no compression I'm getting about 20-25mb/s average, the bottle neck is my optical drive. I'm sure ripping directly to a NAS doesn't help either...but theoretically that shouldn't slow things down. The 50gig dual layer discs are the killer.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

DeanV said:


> I have the lifeproof case. Very thin for a waterproof tough case.


I had that case on my 4s had it swapped out about 6 times in a year. The otterbox one is much nicer and much tougher.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

My wife has the commuter otter box. I needed more protection from dust but without bulk.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

DeanV said:


> My wife has the commuter otter box. I needed more protection from dust but without bulk.


Yeah they are good to keep dust out. But useless for protection from bumps and drops. I cracked the case on a few of them and it was no longer water proof. the armor case ain't cheap but well worth it for protection a $700 phone from damaged.


----------



## NothingButBath (Mar 18, 2013)

The Otterbox didn't save my iPhone. Dropped it from waist high. Cracked the back if my 4s. Although Otterbox has great customer service a quick email and they replaced the case. Also replaced my wife's computer series. The rubber didn't quite fit right.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

NothingButBath said:


> The Otterbox didn't save my iPhone. Dropped it from waist high. Cracked the back if my 4s. Although Otterbox has great customer service a quick email and they replaced the case. Also replaced my wife's computer series. The rubber didn't quite fit right.


What one did you have?


----------



## NothingButBath (Mar 18, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> What one did you have?


The Defender series.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

NothingButBath said:


> The Defender series.


That's the one I had. I destroyed 2 cases from dropping them off stuff onto concrete. Phone was never damaged though. I got the armor now as its meant to be even stronger. Drop my phone day when I knocked it of the cutting table and it hit right on the corner. Thought fur sure something was gonna be cracked or broke. Not even a ding on the case. My kid was playing with my phone in the bath last night. That gave it a great test for water tightness lol.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> just got me self the iphone5 as i wanted LTE because of being on site and needing better access to files on me PC. Well lets go through my issues after just one day. below in red is Apples reply to each issue.
> 
> 1.Right out the box the phone had marks all over the rear of it. Not that this is a big deal but its a brand new phone and should look like that. Guess the alloy on the rear is not a better idea than glass!
> 
> ...




Aren't you the Apple basher?
And you bought an iPhone? 

There's a quote from Forrest Gump's mom that applies here.

Maybe karma is just being cute.........maybe Apple won't play with you.



My LTE was d/l-ing at 15M/s.....faster than my cable modem at the time. My iPhone 5......just works:clap:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

wallmaxx said:


> Aren't you the Apple basher?
> And you bought an iPhone?
> 
> There's a quote from Forrest Gump's mom that applies here.
> ...


I still am the apple basher and have always owned apple products. Nothing's changed.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Here is the LTE speeds from my shop with full bars. Not bad at all.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

I just received this email from Apple. I knew you'd appreciate the news.

"Turns out, we spoke too soon. For the ninth time in a row, iPhone ranks “Highest in Customer Satisfaction with Consumer Smartphones” by J.D. Power and Associates. iPhone ranked highest in a study that looked at the following categories: performance, physical design, features, and ease of operation. In fact, iPhone has ranked highest in each of these studies since the first iPhone was introduced."


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Lol what a joke. I give them ease of use but they don't win on any of the other points that's for sure.


----------



## going_commando (Feb 19, 2013)

I just can't like Iphones. The screen size is too small for my uses, but I can't say my Samsung Galaxy Nexus has really been that great. I have to go to the verizon store and get a replacement because my phone thinks it is charging all the time due to a short in the micro-usb port, and I lose data connectivity about once a day and have to reboot the phone. When it came time to buy a tablet on the other hand, I ended up with an Ipad Mini. Just has the apps I wanted and was able to get an awesome 3 year protection plan through best buy. The specs aren't as good as the Nexus 7, but for what I could get a protection plan on, and for the form factor I wanted, the Ipad Mini was the only choice that fit my needs at the price point I was willing to pay.


----------



## AndyWRS (Sep 12, 2010)

I actually just upgraded to the iphone 5 lte on Monday. I would say for what I use it for its an improvement over my last iphone. 

My biggest complaint is battery life. As for the Defender otter box, which I also got, I quite like it...had one on my last iphone and it served me well. 

I ran that speed test also, mine didn't fare to well either. 

ping was 78
Download was 7.68mb
upload was 6.22mb


----------



## NothingButBath (Mar 18, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> That's the one I had. I destroyed 2 cases from dropping them off stuff onto concrete. Phone was never damaged though. I got the armor now as its meant to be even stronger. Drop my phone day when I knocked it of the cutting table and it hit right on the corner. Thought fur sure something was gonna be cracked or broke. Not even a ding on the case. My kid was playing with my phone in the bath last night. That gave it a great test for water tightness lol.


What is the Armour ??? Can you toss a link up


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

NothingButBath said:


> What is the Armour ??? Can you toss a link up


It's on otterbox site. It's their new tuff case but fully water proof.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Maybe buy a Samsung and tether your old iphone so you can leave Apple behind for good?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

DeanV said:


> Maybe buy a Samsung and tether your old iphone so you can leave Apple behind for good?


Even if that would work which it wouldn't how would that help me?


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I thought you only needed the iPhone for AirPlay. Tether the out of contract iphone when you need airplay and enjoy an apple free existence for everything else.

Just seems like a real pain to use a phone you hate everyday for one feature. Has to be a way around it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

DeanV said:


> I tought you only needed the iPhone for AirPlay. Tether the out of contract iphone when you need airplay and enjoy an apple free existence for everything else.


You understand how AirPlay works right? It uses the network your connected to to,send audio to the AirPlay receiver. If I'm connected to a Samsung as a hotspot the samsung for 1 can not recieve AirPlay and 2 it won't be connected to any speakers even if it could recieve AirPlay. AirPlay is not like Bluetooth. It's way more advanced and handles way more bandwidth.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Droid...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Droid...


Did I see a commercial correctly last night. Something like 36 hours of LTE streaming compared to Apples "8 hours" on 3G. 

That's how long the battery's should last. None of this flat in 4 hours when using the phone as it was designed. 

Went to bed last night with 100% battery. This morning I have 79%:blink:

What's crazy is when I'm using the LTE and have the screen on I can watch the % drop on the battery. I have to make sure that screen is also of for 3-4 hours as if it's on I would guess I would be lucky to get 1-2 hours.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> Ohhh :no: not another Newb lol. No the iphone does not DO everything. If it does everything please tell me how i can do this.
> 
> Should be easy for you to tell me how to do them if the phone does everything.
> 
> ...


Just jail break it already.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

michaelbush said:


> I think iphone 5 is great because no phone in the market that have LTE that does AirPlay ( i guess) .:thumbup:
> So if their any other phone with these features Plz let me know that:thumbsup:...
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> fencing North London
> ...


There are a host of wireless streaming media devices...airplay has third party product support but it lacks finess of Apple devices.

So to answer your questions Windows and android devices have applications allowing for airplay and lte.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

BCC, your phone has some problems. The battery is obviously bad. no way any phone should last 8 minutes on a phone call. My wifes lasts 2 days. she dont use it like you do, but still, you should be getting at least the work day.
Take it back to the apple store and tell them whats happening with it cause its obviously not right.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

chris klee said:


> BCC, your phone has some problems. The battery is obviously bad. no way any phone should last 8 minutes on a phone call. My wifes lasts 2 days. she dont use it like you do, but still, you should be getting at least the work day.
> Take it back to the apple store and tell them whats happening with it cause its obviously not right.


Did a few weeks back. They said turn off LTE and it will last longer. I told them kind of pointless having a LTE plan if I turn it of dont you think? They said they can't do anymore than that as what I'm seeing is within its specs. LTE on the iPhone sure does eat up some serious amounts of power. I just toggle LTE on and of now as I need it. Seems to make a massive difference.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I had less than 5% of my battery life on the iPhone 5 get used overnight this week. I usually charge at night, so not a good way to tell on a regular basis. I will check again and see for confirmation.

Seriously, bcc you are using your iphone in ways no one else I have ever talked to is using them.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

6.1.4 was meant to sort the battery issues but as normal it does nothing. I think it's just another one the many limitations of these devices. IOS7 better sort these issues out.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok, changed my charging schedule just for BCC. I unplugged my iphone 5 at 11 pm and this morning it has lost only 1% in 7 hours of sitting idle.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

michaelbush said:


> I dont like the crappy android phones. they always hangs so if you know any windows phone and Applications with both these features (Airplay and Lte). Plz let me know...
> Thanks In Advance..:no:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


The better question is what exactly are you trying to accomplish? Neither android nor windows phones are as good as the iPhone when it comes to apple's airplay.


----------

